# Baseworldl Pictures from the Anonimo booth 2011



## robattopper

Hi everyone,

This year Russ was the one that got to go the Baselworld show, and while the U.S. distributor wasn't there (so I do not have exact model names and pricing available) we will have that information shortly. Russ took some pictures of the new product which are below. . Sorry this information is a little incomplete.


















































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fatz028

Love the Bronze with the Green Dial.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Thanks Rob...we are not alone hahaha, so thankful about this... love the Militare Vintage !!!!!


----------



## JayVeeez

Is that a greenish dialed Polluce!?!? :-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks for the pics. The CNS looks to have a blue dial - very nice indeed.

I also like the Militare Vintage, but the 12/4/8 markings are looking conspicuously U-Boatish! That's no bad thing in my eyes though, I really like that slight difference.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

too me is the Dark chocolate


----------



## JayVeeez

nelsondevicenci said:


> too me is the Dark chocolate


Darn. Oh well. Still not bad!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

on facebook looks better the color of the green one... i posted on my albums and tag anonimo orologi


----------



## Willith

Well, if that's a dark green dialed Polluce I might have to check into that one. ;-) Also, the dark brown/black dialed bronze Marlin is a winner. :-! Too bad Anonimo has priced themselves out of my range to get a new one anymore, every time I get a new one I lose my shorts on the resale. :-( Thanks for sharing Rob, looking forward to pricing and other details. :-!


----------



## lorsban

Wow, I really like the Professional 200Atm and the green/bronze polluce. Anonimo seems to be pushing the envelope when it comes to dial/materials combos. Not sure about the carbon fiber bezel tho.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Thanks rob. keep them coming.


----------



## TomK

Really loving the new Professionale! Thanks, Rob.


----------



## laughinggull

I'm lovin' the numbers on the carbon fiber and the look of the new Professionale


----------



## phunky_monkey

Is anyone else curious as to when we may see a bronze Militare?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

phunky_monkey said:


> Is anyone else curious as to when we may see a bronze Militare?


Sweet man ...a true Vintage !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phunky_monkey

The Vintage in bronze was exactly what I was picturing...


----------



## Cybotron

Very nice...My wallet is getting slimmer each day..


----------



## tevj

phunky_monkey said:


> Is anyone else curious as to when we may see a bronze Militare?


Awesome idea, but PLEASE do not put the word "Vintage" on the dial...that is definite overkill an not necessary.


----------



## Satansfist

What's with the spacing of the text on the dial on the Polluce? Especially "AUTOMATICO" it's all over the place!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Satansfist said:


> What's with the spacing of the text on the dial on the Polluce? Especially "AUTOMATICO" it's all over the place!


Also on the A U TO M A T I C O word is wrong no spaces on between T O M & T I C looks like A U TOM A TIC O o|

And the HANDCRAFTED I N F I R E N Z E ???? I never pay attention on that.​


----------



## seanuk

whats the numbers on the miltare at 3,6,9 ? the dial looked better when un cluttered imho sort the typeset spacing on the letters too who said that looks ok?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

And 12 ...


----------



## jcoat007

The Marlin is stellar. |> The dial looks very simple and clean even though there is a lot going on. The wave dial is recessed below an outer ring which gives it some three dimensionality. There are numbers at 12, 3, 6 and 9 which gives it a nice balance. The 5 minute markers are not-too-big and they managed to put the 5 minute numbers on the outer ring without being obtrusive. Anonimo and Marlin logos aren't too big and they are placed in the perfect spots. The chunky crown is great and offsets the HRV at 10 o'clock for a nice balance. The way they buried "Handcrafted in Firenze" at the bottom of the dial should be used throughout the line. They also used a black background with white numbers for the date which I much prefer on a dark dial. The white outline around the date window is a nice touch and helps make the date standout in a very understated way.

The Millemetri Polluce is also stellar from a design standpoint. |> No complaints other than I wish they would make one in 44mm.

The CNS Professionale, on the other hand, is a disaster. <| The 5 minute markers and numbers simply overcrowd the dial. "Handcrafted in Firenze" needs to be buried at the bottom of all models. I don't care for the crown at 10 at all. It looks upside down to me. My GMT is below for reference. The numbers at 12, 3, 6 and 9 with simple 5 minute markers works much better IMO.








The

I wonder why they didn't showcase the new Professionale with the power reserve meter. I am looking forward to seeing that one. The catalog shows it with the crown much lower than pervious models. It seems to me that simple tweaks like that can give some life to already stellar products without messing them up.

The new Militare is another mess. The old Militare had one of the best dials in the business. Super clean and legible. Adding that little stick-on plaque "Vintage Militare" and then using 4, 8 and 12 just does nothing for me. <| Below is a pic of the old style Militare, which is pure joy to look at.










The Anonimo line for the past few years has been "hit or miss" for me. I am looking forward to more "hits" than "misses" in the future.

Just my 2 cents. YMMV.


----------



## StefB

jcoat007 said:


> The Marlin is stellar. |> The dial looks very simple and clean even though there is a lot going on. The wave dial is recessed below an outer ring which gives it some three dimensionality. There are numbers at 12, 3, 6 and 9 which gives it a nice balance. The 5 minute markers are not-too-big and they managed to put the 5 minute numbers on the outer ring without being obtrusive. Anonimo and Marlin logos aren't too big and they are placed in the perfect spots. The chunky crown is great and offsets the HRV at 10 o'clock for a nice balance. The way they buried "Handcrafted in Firenze" at the bottom of the dial should be used throughout the line. They also used a black background with white numbers for the date which I much prefer on a dark dial. The white outline around the date window is a nice touch and helps make the date standout in a very understated way.
> 
> The Millemetri Polluce is also stellar from a design standpoint. |> No complaints other than I wish they would make one in 44mm.
> 
> The CNS Professionale, on the other hand, is a disaster. <| The 5 minute markers and numbers simply overcrowd the dial. "Handcrafted in Firenze" needs to be buried at the bottom of all models. I don't care for the crown at 10 at all. It looks upside down to me. My GMT is below for reference. The numbers at 12, 3, 6 and 9 with simple 5 minute markers works much better IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The
> 
> I wonder why they didn't showcase the new Professionale with the power reserve meter. I am looking forward to seeing that one. The catalog shows it with the crown much lower than pervious models. It seems to me that simple tweaks like that can give some life to already stellar products without messing them up.
> 
> The new Militare is another mess. The old Militare had one of the best dials in the business. Super clean and legible. Adding that little stick-on plaque "Vintage Militare" and then using 4, 8 and 12 just does nothing for me. <| Below is a pic of the old style Militare, which is pure joy to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Anonimo line for the past few years has been "hit or miss" for me. I am looking forward to more "hits" than "misses" in the future.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. YMMV.


Couldn't agree with you more. Very well said - thanks. I'm a huge Anonimo devotee, but most of these models concern me.

The one I like best is the new Magnum, which offers the kind of refinement I've mentioned and jcoat just described.


----------



## timefleas

*My reactions to the new offerings:*


The Carbon Diver is particularly disappointing--don't like any part of it.
The Chrono Militare seems busy and incomplete. Why not a gray ring around the sub-seconds dial, and why not some red index markers on this dial to bring everything into balance (the latter issue also applies to the original model)?
The Militare "Vintage" is both unpleasant and unnecessary. The company is only a little more than a decade old--the original Militares are fine, and as suggested above, don't need a plaque stuck on the dial identifying them as "vintage"--a bit premature.
The Professionale with the new CNS logo stuck off to the side looks like, well, the logo was stuck off to the side!--why not align the logo over the 6 o'clock, and take out the "Handcrafted in Firenze"?
The bronze Marlin looks great, but is too big for most wrists (excepting Nelson's, of course!), and too expensive--how about an under 45mm version for the remaining 95% of the population? _[What I am really suggesting is to make the Marlin in a couple of different sizes, such as Ball does with the 44 and 46mm Aviator, Omega does with the 42 and 45mm PO, etc.]_
The bronze Aeronautica is OK, but what is with the cut off "6" as the only hour marker, and honestly, when you have the watch actually on your wrist, how many of you can read the airport designations easily, without some sort of visual aid? Again, I think this is catering to a very limited clientele.
The bronze Millemetri might be OK, excepting the problems with letter spacing, discussed above, and assuming the dial color looks better than it does in the pictures--a kind of putrid tobacco brown/green?
So, based on the seven new offerings (I didn't mention the Magnum, because I don't like Magnums anyway--if I want to see the movement Ill buy a watch with an exhibition back), I can find one or possibly two that I might enjoy wearing--one is the Marlin (provided my wrists grow significantly in the next several months, and I make a killing in the pork rind stocks--both pretty unlikely), and the second might be the bronze Millemetri, assuming they can find a typesetter that can see straight, and come up with a dial color that looks better that the drab color that is shown in the pictures. Overall, more than a bit disappointing, on the one hand, but good on the other, as I don't have to figure out where I can come up with enough cash to get the latest "must have"--there just isn't a "must have" in the lot.


----------



## Satansfist

_"The bronze Marlin looks great, but is too big for most _*girl's*_ wrists (excepting Nelson's, of course!), and too expensive--how about an under 45mm version for the remaining 95% of the population?"_

There you go, corrected that for you...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Satansfist said:


> _"The bronze Marlin looks great, but is too big for most _*girl's*_ wrists (excepting Nelson's, of course!), and too expensive--how about an under 45mm version for the remaining 95% of the population?"_
> 
> There you go, corrected that for you...


HAHAHAHA that was funny but guys remember is only personal taste about SIze...to me SIZE MATTERS hahahaha, but for real many guys with small writs wear hughe timepieces...is only taste... Bronze Polluce case with other dials would be great for guys who wants a under 45mm remember the Polluce case looks like 45 46mmm because of the crown.


----------



## timefleas

Although I totally agree that anyone can and should wear whatever size watch they want, and that the decision to wear a big watch on a small wrist, or a small watch on a large wrist involves all kinds of variables such as wrist shape, personal taste, watch case design, etc.--there are statistics available that can help to objectify this somewhat. I found, somewhat surprisingly, that both the American Medical Association, and Statistics Canada provide very similar results on average adult wrist sizes--larger than I imagined for women, and smaller than I imagined for men: Female at 5.8 inches, and Male at 6.5 inches. My own wrist is about 7.2 inches, and doing the math here, a watch with a wing span such as the Marlin, of between 47 to 50mm (1.9 inches to 2 inches), depending on where and how you measure, comes out way too big for me, and my wrist shape is fairly flat, allowing for a watch with a wide width (really, long length). While it doesn't hang over the "edges" it does look more than a bit out of place--kind of as if I had taped an alarm clock to my wrist. So, for me at least, while I would love to own the bronze Marlin (as I love Anonimo bronze anything), sadly, it is just too big--and according to the stats, my wrist is slightly bigger than average, thereby suggesting that it might be too big for a lot of other people--perhaps even for the majority of the population, in fact. So, again, what I would like to see is a slightly smaller Marlin--one that I could wear comfortably--just a personal wish, but one that I think many others may benefit from as well--maybe it could be a slightly different model designation, such as "Makaira" (a Pacific Marlin)?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

The other factor is the real thing in your hands my friend, My first ANonimo was the Polluce SS/Gold i was scared to get a 42mm watch.... i was thinking like for 3 weeks trying to see a 42mm. i try ROlex, cartier and I said no way too small.

One morning i sais i need that SS/gold and I pull the trigger and wen i got it was a surprise about the size because the polluce wears like my PO 45.5, looks bigger than my Baume & Mercier Riviera XXL, Ball- Night Train and any more.

ALso the size of the marlin is 46mm with out the crown and I have the sensation that the Marlin wear small than my Bathys Benthic Ti 48mm. and don't look bigger and wears a lot small as per his size.


----------



## timefleas

Very good point, Nelson--and that is exactly what I was referring to when I mentioned "case design" as one of the main variables. My 41mm Ball Trainmaster AND 43 Ball Fireman BOTH actually seem _significantly _smaller compared to any of my Anonimos with the 42mm case (Polluce and Millemetri), though the Nimos are just 1mm on either side of the Ball--the Nimos seem bigger because they are; they are taller, or thicker, than the Ball cases (something I like), but they still don't occupy too much wrist space. However, wearing the Marlin, which is both wider overall and taller, for me, is like wearing a door knob (or an alarm clock) on my wrist--while the Nimos just slightly under that size work really well for me...

Anyway, enough about the size of the Marlin, and while I think it is a good suggestion for Anonimo to consider producing it (and perhaps a few other models) in a couple of different sizes--I am sure most of you care more about the new Basel releases, so let us return to that focus--there must be some members who have some good things to say about the recently introduced watches...step right up!


----------



## Satansfist

"...I found, somewhat surprisingly, that both the American Medical Association, and Statistics Canada provide very similar results on average adult wrist sizes--larger than I imagined for women, and smaller than I imagined for men: Female at 5.8 inches, and Male at 6.5 inches. My own wrist is about 7.2 inches..."


You can prove anything with statistics, 92% of the population knows that! :-d

Just having a bit'o'fun chaps...;-)


----------



## microrotor

Rob, there was also a new green dial Marlin with the bronze case on the Anonimo stand at Basel this year. It has a great look but not as nice as the tobacco dial (in my opinion). I agree with Time Fleas that the Marlin is priced just a bit high, however, it is a nice design and unique look. I think a list price of just under USD 4200.00 would be just right. It was nice to see that all of the Marlin's on display in Basel had chapter rings with evenly printed numbers. It has bothered me that the early versions of the Marlin had inconsistent off-center printing of the minute numbers. Considering that Anonimo is a company of 12 people, the products are a very good value compared to the much larger manufacturers with equal or higher prices.


----------



## toshi

Just seen these pics, and one thing that I just don't get (and maybe I'm missing something here)....... with the vintage Militare, why the red "16" at 3 o'clock, and "20" at 9 o'clock? :-s

If this is a 24 hour indicator surely it should be "15" at 3 o'clock, and "21" at 9 o'clock? :-s:-s

I'm guessing they haven't made a mistake (although I have a terrible feeling....), and I'm missing the point, but I'd be grateful if someone could explain this to me please because it's hurting my head o|


----------



## seanuk

hi nelson

ref my comment on the vintage militare numbers at 3, 6, 9. i should have clearly pointed out i was refering to the outer ring numbers the "16" at 3 oclock the "18" at 6 oclock and the "20" at 9 oclock.
pleased could anyone be kind enough to explain there purpose? 

no prizes just for fun

this reminds me of the model long lost called the Desert Chrono which had numbers on the outer ring relating to measuring sounds over distance eg thunder or storms (i cannot remember) ranging from 1 -20.

shame as the day date was nice and the red / blue dial were funky ox pro may have saved it imo


----------



## jcoat007

I have searched all over the internet and wracked my brain for an explanation of the 16 and 20 at the 3 and 9 o'clock positions. I cannot figure it out. Maybe someone from Anonimo can figure it out and post up on this forum. I would hate to think it was a mistake and that mistake was presented at Baselworld. Ugh!!! o|

The only thing that remotely made any sense was this: in Italy, time seems to be less relevant than it is in other countries. Maybe the 16 is there to make you think it is later in the day and closer to ending the work day. The 20 is there to make you think there is more time left in the day and you can enjoy a longer evening. :-d

Anyway, while I was searching the net, looking for answers, I did find this cool calendar. http://www.invicta.us/invictawatch/support_files/catalogs/2011-Calendar.pdf

I also found a picture of the desert chrono here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/desert-chrono-model-2015-a-244298.html


----------



## lorsban

Hey you guys are totally right about the numbers and lettering! What the hell, man?! 

I don't know why manufacturers can't seem to stay on top of stuff like that. I once had a triple date watch that displayed Friday as FRY and not the proper FRI. Of course that's not half as bad as what Anonimo seems to be putting out. I mean, c'mon if they don't take their markings seriously, they're better off leaving it blank!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Ok people... The print of those non sense numbers at 3 & 9 on the Militare Vintage was an error on the prototypes... going to be as usual on the production model... We learn here, we are humans errors can happen.


----------



## phunky_monkey

I actually find it quite an amusing error for a watch company to make :-d


----------



## revangel

which begs the question -- would a watch with an obvious 'imperfection', if ever unlucky (or lucky) enough to actually be made, produced, and circulated (hopefully in very limited quantities for the sake of the brand), command more money than a 'perfect' model? 

i know this is subjective, but i'm curious to know what people think. :think:


----------



## TK-421

+1



Fatz028 said:


> Love the Bronze with the Green Dial.


----------



## lorsban

revangel said:


> which begs the question -- would a watch with an obvious 'imperfection', if ever unlucky (or lucky) enough to actually be made, produced, and circulated (hopefully in very limited quantities for the sake of the brand), command more money than a 'perfect' model?
> 
> i know this is subjective, but i'm curious to know what people think. :think:


That's how it works with guitars and coins. With watches, it depends on how many were released, if only a couple, then yes, I'd think the price would be high. But if the whole production run is that way, I think the opposite would be true.


----------



## revangel

lorsban said:


> But if the whole production run is that way, I think the opposite would be true.


..yes, it would be called an embarrassment..!! :-d

i was in Davao three yrs ago.. beautiful city. definitely better than Manila. ;-)


----------

